# cCell Ceramic (Black Ring) Coils Are Back!! - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/10/16)

A nice BIG shipment of these just landed  The 0.6 cCell with the bigger juice holes are back in stock at Sir Vape.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/16)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (19/10/16)

The airflow on these are really good. The wicking is fantastic even with higher VG juices. Awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------

